# Button nach dem Kauf deaktivieren



## brilzi89 (10. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich komme gerade an einer Stelle nicht weiter und hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.
Ich arbeite mit Unity und Playfab. Und zwar wird nachdem ein Spieler einen Charakter gekauft hat dieser im Inventar bei Playfab hinterlegt. Nun möchte ich nach dem Login, dass dieser Button vom Charakter deaktiviert wird. Leider weis ich nicht wie ich das anstellen soll.
Mit  PlayFabClientAPI.GetUserInventory kann ich überprüfen ob der Charakter schon gekauft worden ist, nur weis ich ab da nicht weiter wie ich diesen Button deaktivieren kann. Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?


----------



## mrBrown (10. Mai 2020)

Das hat nichts mit Java zu tun, oder?


----------



## brilzi89 (10. Mai 2020)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Das hat nichts mit Java zu tun, oder?


ups habs erst jetzt gesehen das ich es falsch gepostet habe sry


----------



## krgewb (11. Mai 2020)

C#?


----------



## brilzi89 (12. Mai 2020)

krgewb hat gesagt.:


> C#?


ja


----------



## brilzi89 (12. Mai 2020)

Nach ein paar Tassen Kaffen habe ich eine Lösung für mein Problem gefunden.


```
public void CheckPassRequest(GetUserInventoryResult obj)
    {
        Debug.Log("daten geladen");
        foreach (ItemInstance i in obj.Inventory)
        {

            for (int j = 0; j < skinButton.Length; j++)
            {
                
                    if (i.DisplayName == skinButton[j].gameObject.name )

                    {
                        skinButton[j].interactable = false;
                        

                    }
                

            }

        }

    }
```


----------

